# My cockatiel won’t leave his cage .



## logarithmicfunction (May 8, 2021)

Hello everyone it has been 2 weeks that i adopted a cockatiel he stays on my shoulder and hand but bites me when i try to pet him and won’t leave his cage i saw that i should give him treats but he already eats seed all the time any tips ? 
thanks


----------



## zayn (Mar 31, 2021)

how old is he?
did the previous owner(if he had any owners before) have him in the cage at all times?
is he hand tamed?
if he is tamed then he probably is going through molting or jst doesnt like head scritches


----------



## logarithmicfunction (May 8, 2021)

zayn said:


> how old is he?
> did the previous owner(if he had any owners before) have him in the cage at all times?
> is he hand tamed?
> if he is tamed then he probably is going through molting or jst doesnt like head scritches


i don't know how old is he i bought him tamed he stays on my shoulder ..
does molting means that he is replacing old feathers ? because my room is full of little feathers everywhere


----------



## zayn (Mar 31, 2021)

logarithmicfunction said:


> i don't know how old is he i bought him tamed he stays on my shoulder ..
> does molting means that he is replacing old feathers ? because my room is full of little feathers everywhere


yep he sure is molting


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

logarithmicfunction said:


> i don't know how old is he i bought him tamed he stays on my shoulder ..
> does molting means that he is replacing old feathers ? because my room is full of little feathers everywhere


I have to ask, where did you buy him from (shop breeder, or other person) and have you had any previous experience/knowledge with ownership of cockatiels or is this your first time? I'm thinking he's your first bird. I can understand if he's your first tiel which I think he is for you. It is a long learning experience to really know how to deal with these birds. You need to google raising cockatiels to totally understand what you need to do, their needs and what you should do with them.
I am guessing that you don't understand yearly molts of birds. They do this heavily twice a year with small feather fall at other times. If your room is full of feathers then he is molting for sure.
I feed my tiels small parrot mix seed which includes some sunflower seed but they can't live long on this alone. They love corn, peas, carrot mix (not the carrot too much) and greens but never lettuce. I give my tiels frozen veg mix, not cooked but pour boiling water over frozen veg to soften. They love it. They also need protein. Tiny amount of cooked egg maybe twice a week, meat (not sausage), like mince. They love, love, love pasta, noodles, brown rice also tiny amount. They won't eat more than they want. Cooked potatoes, mashed but tiny amount. There are things you should never let them eat but you can google that.
You must remember that a cockatiel can live for 30+ years when healthy and they depend on you to keep them safe and safely fed. Never a short term bird, but a long time commitment. 🥰


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

logarithmicfunction said:


> Hello everyone it has been 2 weeks that i adopted a cockatiel he stays on my shoulder and hand but bites me when i try to pet him and won’t leave his cage i saw that i should give him treats but he already eats seed all the time any tips ?
> thanks


For the first time ever I have an absolute tame boy who hates scritches. Number 6 in tames where he is the first who will bite off my fingers before I can scritch him. Just his way, they are all different in so many ways. In saying this, he is the most vocal of all my tiels with a wide range of vocabulary. What his misses in scritches (tiring out my fingers!), he makes up for in vocals and absolute attitude. Total floor walker and hangs on my windows unlike any other tame babe.


----------

